
Tesla starts selling China-made Model 3 with autopilot function - partingshots
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-china/tesla-starts-selling-china-made-model-3-with-autopilot-function-idUSKBN1X40H2
======
xvx
How long before the Communist Party hijacks these cars to transport their
owners to re-education camps? Or perhaps a list of places the car refuses to
go to or stop at?

~~~
woodandsteel
Huh?

